# ..اقوال الاباء عن ام النور ... صور



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 يونيو 2013)

ميرسى على التوبيك الجميل دا 
من اجمل ما قاله الاباء عن العذراء مرتمريم
بركة صلاتها تكون معنا امين 
وتبارك خدمتك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ميرسى على التوبيك الجميل دا
> من اجمل ما قاله الاباء عن العذراء مرتمريم
> بركة صلاتها تكون معنا امين
> وتبارك خدمتك



ميرسي كتييييييير حببتي لمرورك الجمييل
امين 
ام النور تكون معاكي
وميرسي للتقييم الجميل
​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2013)

ميرسى حبيبتي على الصور الجميلة
بركة العذراء معنا جميعا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2013)

امين اختي الغاليه
وميرسي لمرورك الغالي 
ام النور تحميكي
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع رائع رائع

بركه وشفاعه ام النور تكون معاكي امين.


----------



## dodoz (10 يونيو 2013)

_اقوااال حلوة قووى يا قمر 
يسوع يبارك خدمتك الجميلة دى 
_


----------



## اليعازر (10 يونيو 2013)

أقوال روعة..

بركة ام النور تحل علينا جميعاً.

.


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع رائع رائع رائع
> 
> بركه وشفاعه ام النور تكون معاكي امين.[/
> 
> ...


----------



## lloly (25 يوليو 2013)

صور روعه وكلمات جميله جدا مرسى لك


----------

